# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  التحقق من وجود Pass Iclaud في الايفون مجانا

## Agadir__Gsm

كما في العنوان هنا توضع الطلبات: 
قم بوضع رقم   Imei هنا والرد سيكون على شكل :   1ـ 013XXXXXXXX5433  2-    
Find My Iphone : On  . موجود وستحتاجه في عملية الاكتفيشن بعد الانلوك او بعد التفليش في وضع ال  DFU Mode.ادن قبل  Unlock / Flash تحقق اولا من عد م وجود Pass Iclaud 
Find My Iphone : Off  لا يوجد  Pass Iclaud.في هده الحالة يمكنك  Unlock:Flash بكل امان    ========================== ملحوضة !!!!============================ 
  لا نتحمل مسؤولية المعلومات في الردود من اي كان مهما كانت رتبته في المنتدى ! .  الا من فريق العمل التابع لسيرفر  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم 
هدا imei هل به iclaude
013551009583920

----------


## abdelbassir

chokran akhi

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

> السلام عليكم 
> هدا imei هل به iclaude
> 013551009583920

 Find My Iphone : On

----------


## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم ،
قلة التجربة والتسرع تسببا لي بخسران 42 euro لأني قمت بعمل unlock لهدا  iphone قبل التأكد من وجود iclaude 
خيرها في غيرها

----------


## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم ،
جاءني هذا iphone أريد معرفة هل به iclaude 013181004198126
وشكرا على الخدمة

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

> السلام عليكم ،
> جاءني هذا iphone أريد معرفة هل به iclaude 013181004198126
> وشكرا على الخدمة

 013181004198126 
Find My Iphone : On

----------


## hatem15

012747005405891
iphone4

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

> 012747005405891iphone4

 Find My iPhone :	 ON

----------


## hatem15

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي 
اذن الهاتف به الايكلود لايصلح لفك شبكة

----------


## abounnour

السلام عليكم  
013432007497118 imei

----------


## mahmoudot

السلام عليكم 
هدا imei هل به iclaude *013182002881432*

----------


## hatem15

013035003563294
chouf lina lah yarhamlik lwalidin had iphone4s

----------


## belabbes

imie 990002240744670

----------

